# Hello all



## irvsmith (Mar 4, 2007)

I have enjoyed perusing the photos and postings in these forums. I am doing some research on a couple family members who served in Papua New Guinea during WWII (1942-1944). I am hoping to find any photos or details about their time in Port Moresby. I won't spill all details here but if anyone thinks they might have some possible details of interest feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jared (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Irv, Welcome to the site


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi !!!
Nice to read you there.Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome, please read the rules of the forum and dont be a one post wonder.


----------



## irvsmith (Mar 4, 2007)

Noted DerAdlerIstGelandet. I imagine you can get those in these forums. I will advise you though - as I did not serve and I am researching my family I might be a forum mooch in that I do not have much war info/photos to provide. However with my Internet experience I might be a handy research assistant in a crunch.

Thanks for all the welcome messages.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

You dont have to have served. The majority of this site has not served. Any knowledge of WW2 aircraft is good for this site. That is what this is about.


----------



## irvsmith (Mar 4, 2007)

I will keep that in mind for future postings...so which forum would you say is best to post inquiries about servicemen history, photos of them and their planes, and may be their units? I have a great Uncle who flew B-17E's in New Guinea and a cousin who flew A-20 Havoc's in New Guinea as well.

David


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Post it in the Aviation section.


----------



## irvsmith (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the guidance and welcome. Well so far I guess I am not a one post wonder


----------

